# Kids first archery deer



## sharkboy (Jan 14, 2005)

Woke up at 4:30am got dressed and hauled *** to Pleasanton for My sons first opening day of archery season, sit from 5:15am to 9:30am and only see one doe way off figured the creek was high and keeping the deer from crossing no big deal anytime spent in the outdoors is a good time! Time for the evening hunt me and jonathan get in the blind at around 5:35pm and settle down with a few jokes and some **** talking feeder scares us both at 6:45pm and 2 does start walking up to the feeder they both get to right at 2 yards from our pop up and catch our sent and spook off behind us but they circle right back around to under the feeder right at 15 yards jonathan sets his pin right on the bigger doe and let’s one fly hits a lil high and after following blood we find his first archery deer! No grips and grins just meat in the ice chest! Congrats buddy!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's as good as it gets!! Congrats to the both pf y'all!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Great job and congratulations!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!
Congratulations!!!


----------

